# Camera recommendations please



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello there, sorry if this is posted in the wrong section (I'm sure there used to be a photography forum?!) Basically I'm looking to get my first semi-decent camera and have approx £600 to spend. I have done a few searches and read many reviews but I'm suffering information overload!! :-/

Opinions on a good urbex camera?

Many thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think sadly this thread will end with the usual Nikon v Canon comments..best way is do as I did and go try out a few models in Currys or whatever name they go under these days,then when you have narrowed down the choice,go searching for the best deals.Good luck,but whatever you choose,its only you that can bring out the best in your camera


----------



## KingRat (Nov 21, 2011)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Hello there, sorry if this is posted in the wrong section (I'm sure there used to be a photography forum?!) Basically I'm looking to get my first semi-decent camera and have approx £600 to spend. I have done a few searches and read many reviews but I'm suffering information overload!! :-/
> 
> Opinions on a good urbex camera?
> 
> Many thanks



Speaking as a devout Canon owner for the last 8 years ................

Get a Nikon!!


On a serious note if I was kitting up from scratch I don't thinnk I'd bother with a DSLR, some of the bridge cameras out there are truly amazing. The picture quality is as good as most of the entry level DSLR's, they have a manual mode should you wish to venture into 'dark arts', there's no faffing with lenses, which then need cleaning ........ I could go on. But I won't.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2011)

We use an old Olympus C60 Zoom (it's really quite an old compact now but it has enough features to make it very usable) and a much newer Lumix compact made by Panasonic which Tonto uses but still very much in point and press mode. The pics we get are OK I suppose though they're nothing like as clever as some the guys in here produce. 

On the plus side they're light, compact and easy to handle. They have just enough facilities to make them a bit better than "instamatic" and with a tripod you can get some passable results.

My biggest gripe is neither camera can get a very wide angle. 

Here's a few of our shots so you can see what we acheive with these compacts...







*That was taken in natural light on a tripod. *







*Natural light, hand held.*







*Forced flash, a little natural light, and some "stretch" afterwards in PaintShop Pro 3 (VERY old software!).*


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 21, 2011)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Hello there, sorry if this is posted in the wrong section (I'm sure there used to be a photography forum?!) Basically I'm looking to get my first semi-decent camera and have approx £600 to spend. I have done a few searches and read many reviews but I'm suffering information overload!! :-/
> 
> Opinions on a good urbex camera?
> 
> Many thanks



I was in the exact same position about 4 weeks ago . . . did loads of research, both online and in-store . . . it does all come down to personal preference and I preferred the Nikon . . . had the same budget as you and got a great package from Jessops, which consisted of:

Nikon D3100
Nikon 18-55mm VR lens
Tamron 70-300mm lens
Memory Card
UV Filter
Bag

Cost =£599

I absolutely love it . . . haven't figured out exactly how to work it all yet, but getting there!

The pics I posted on my 2 location reports yesterday were taken with this camera, so you can see what it can do . . . even if it is still in the hands of a novice! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 21, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Good luck,but whatever you choose,its only you that can bring out the best in your camera



a good point well made hence being abit new to this and rubbish, I could do with something fairly easy to get to grips with


----------



## magmo (Nov 21, 2011)

for a digital SLR Canon or Nikon but £600 isn't going to get you a DSLR and 1 decent lens. As most of us with DSLR's find out we normaly end up spending about twice what the camera cost on lenses at the end of the day, you can get a camera kit (body and 1 lens) as a starter but maybe the best route is a bridge camera and upgrade later, sell or keep the bridge camera as a backup.

It may seem expensive but good kit in the right hands produce good results but so does cheep kit when in the right hands, a lot will depend on the operator.

Good luck.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 21, 2011)

If I knew you better I'd suggest you borrow my old 400D and my spare 10-22 to have a play with.

Go into Jessops and play. The guys in there do sometimes come in for a slating but I always find them so helpfull and very knowledgeable. Just this Saturday I was in there fishing for a compact, the lass was brilliant, we must have had about 20 of the things everywhere, I was allowed to play till my heart was content and walked out with an SX150is - which, for the record I am really looking forward to using in Aldwych Station next weekend


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aldwych?Swine you


----------



## mookster (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently got a Canon 550D after trying out my friend's one - it's a bit above your price range but it takes fantastic photos and is very easy to use. I've had it since August and love it, just need a wide-angle lens...

My previous camera was a Fujifilm Finepix S2800 bridge cam, which for what it was was also very good - I got probably my best ever urbex photo out of it - but I had it less than a year before buying my 550D.

Before that I had a Fujifilm Finepix A340, a point 'n' shoot I'd had since the end of 2005, I did my first year and a bit of explores with it and still managed some halfway decent results.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 21, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Aldwych?Swine you




Sorry bloke


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2011)

Chestnut, this is an old one. You'll get 10000000 different answers from 10000000 different people.

Your options are a good bridge camera or the entry level Canon or Nikon. If you're going to have more money to spend in the future go for the Nikon or Canon, whichever feels best in your hand as they're both pretty similar. Then you can spend the future money on lenses. If it's a one off lump of money it might be worth looking at a good bridge camera and saving yourself a bit for tripod, bag etc as good bridge cameras are more versatile than, and can take as good pictures, if not better than entry level DSLRs with the stock lenses.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for the replies! I wasn't aware that you could 'try' cameras and I don't live too far from a jessops so I'll make the effort to pop in! 

TeeJF where are those pics taken?! I might be visiting Europe in the next 12 months

Without wanting to appear silly, what's a 'bridge camera':embarrassed:


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2011)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Without wanting to appear silly, what's a 'bridge camera':embarrassed:



http://www.photographymonthly.com/camerafinder/bridge


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 21, 2011)

head down to Jessops or currys and ask to play with a few.

Camera choices are personal and regardless what we say you need to be comfortable. 

I use Sony and I'm used to everything on it, I tried a Canon but just couldn't use it


----------



## st33ly (Nov 21, 2011)

I use a canon 550D. You can now get one for around 500 if you shop around abit. It's a good camera and so far has done me proud . 

As for Nikon vs Canon, I would say ones that are around the same price range as each other are not much different.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2011)

What st33ly said.

I swear by the 550D as being an ideal Urbex camera. ISO up to 12,800 odd, built in video, 18MP, robust build etc. 

That said I've been out with madaxe and his 60D which has a flip out screen which has actually proved useful. 

I'd def urge you to an SLR over a compact, as you can just keep upgrading it. And yeah Can on and Nikon are really similar if you get the same price bracket models. I'd err tirades those 2 tho as lenses can get pricey for makes like Pentax / Sony etc.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am with the lads and lasses that say try them out, I chose Nikon over Canon because I preferred the feel of the Nikon, but you may find you prefer the feel of a Canon...DSLR wise Canon and Nikon are the leaders but Sony aren't a bad bet.
The Canon and Nikon advantage comes from the multitude of lens and lens manufacturers out their for them and indeed if you buy Canon and Nikon lenses they are hard to beat for quality and performance (Just a little pricey compared to Tamron, Sigma and Tokina).
If you want impartial reviews try www.kenrockwell.com he has lens and camera reviews...Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## green giant (Nov 22, 2011)

My personal recommendation would obviously be for the camera I've purchased, which is the Canon 600D, virtually identical features to the 550D, but also has the flip out screen like the 60D. Very handy for when in tight corners or working close to the ground. 
You can pick one up with a kit lens on amazon for around £589.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 22, 2011)

Just saw this deal... Canon EOS 550D Digital SLR 18-55mm IS II Kit


In Stock
Usual dispatch time: 1-2 days
Ref. Code: 35197

Extra 3% OFF this item! Click here....

Free Delivery

£458.99 

at Procamerashop.co.uk

The photos were taken in Germany, Belgium and France respectively.

Quck question for those who have this camera already... I went urbexing with someone recently who had a DSLR and the bl**dy thing had the loudest click noise you ever heard - will it turn off? Also, every time he took a shot it did a blit of flash first before the main flash. Both these factors put me off a DSLR as it would be like carrying aluminous helmet with a flashing sign for the seccas!!!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 22, 2011)

I can only echo what others have said though a good starting point is to by a kit. The lens you get will do for now and you can then but the one you would like. I started off with a Canon 350D kit then bought a 18-85 lens which cost as much as the kit. Since then I changed to a 60D and now have a 10-22 as well. Take your time chooseing the camera you want, people can recomend but in the end it is down to you how you like the feel of the camera, you have to feel comfortable with it otherwise no photo you take will be right as far as your concerned.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuji HS20. Cheap as chips so you won't cry too much if you drop it, no need for several lenses as it'll go from 24 to 700mm equivalent, and quite good in low light.

Only drawback is no Bulb setting. So you are restricted to a maximum of 30 second exposure.


----------



## mookster (Nov 22, 2011)

But yeah, remember at the end of the day the camera is only half of the equation, it's the user that really matters. If you have all the kit with a fancy DSLR but still can't take a decent photo with it, then it's a waste of money.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 22, 2011)

I use to 500d, does me ok.. So I'll recommend that!


----------



## jools (Nov 22, 2011)

Borrow a camera and learn,,,, you will soon know what you really want. Compacts can give superb results as can the bigger bridge cameras. DSLR's have great potential but are big and don't fit in your pocket. Even the best DSLR in the world can produce crap results if you don't know what you are doing with it


I've got a Lumix TZ10 compact and a Canon DSLR 550D. I didn't like the standard lens that came with the Canon so got a 17-135 zoom and I'm not happy with that so have ordered a Canon EF 17-40 mm f/4.0 L USM Lens which is costing me more than the camera did!!


----------



## st33ly (Nov 22, 2011)

The 550D seems to be quite popular amongst the urbex croud


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 22, 2011)

Do a lot of investigating check reviews photography site most DSLR are on a par these days, its basically a personal choice. i would recommend when you whittle your selection down to perhaps 2 or 3 then go out to some shops and handle them ask questions. As already mentioned some modern bridge cameras are getting quite impressive these days. you will get a million and one answers on this and other forums equipment snobbery is alive and well in photography very much like other hobbies 

Pick what is right for you shop around some links you might find useful

2nd hand gear

photography forum
photography forum

good luck what ever you pick Canon,Nikon Sony Fuji.............................etc etc


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies, the links and the model no's it gives me a lot to work with and research. I appreciate I have opened a proverbial can of worms :-D


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Canon EOS 1000 which I absolutely adore. Tamron 70-300mm lens. Also use a compact Panasonic Lumix. Both great cameras  Good luck and enjoy your new camera when you get it.


----------



## audi-adam (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah the age old debate  as has been said before there is no right or wrong answer its about what feels right to you , I have a Canon 1000 d and its very capable seeing as it was released in 08 ! One thing that will be a must for low light shooting is a tripod, but yes as has been said before head to jessops or London camera exchange and try some out, and ask loads of questions


----------



## Incognito (Nov 23, 2011)

There are just far too many to choose from and everyone will have a different suggestion to the next person. You need to decide what features you REALLY want, what features would be nice, what features you would pay extra for and what features you could live without.

Do you want to have a really long zoom lens, will a decent bridge give you enough zoom or will you want something much bigger that you would get with a DSLR?

Are you planning on doing long exposures, a lot of bridges will only go to 8-30 secs where most DSLR will allow bulb mode to go for much longer?

Do you want live view? Do you want long battery life, most bridges I have seen and had eat batteries as most don't have a proper viewfinder, with my old fuji I was replacing 4 AA's every explore with my nikon I charge the battery every month if I remember it never seems to die.

Do you want to learn photography or do you want to just point and shoot? Bridges and DSLR's are capable of both features but if you want to try manual mode make sure the bridge has the capability of being able to change all the settings.

As others have suggested you maybe able to atleast whittle it down to one brand (fuji/sony/nikon/canon) just by going to the shop and handling them, you may find an instant dislike to one brand and love the feel of another. Atleast then your only doing your research on one maybe two brands so can then start to whittle down by budget. There is so much on the market it really is a minefield.

Best of luck


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 23, 2011)

Im currently using a FujiFilm FinePix S2960 and on the odd occasion I still use my Pan Lumix. I have managed to get some great results out of the bridge including photographing a model.
I have also purchased an adaptor to allow me to fit lens filters to the end which is well funky lol

I'm moving up to the Canon 550 next year but that was more down to the look and feel of it. If it don't feel right in your hands, don't get it.

Edit - Just read the comment above regarding batteries. I use rechargeables in the bridge and I charge them up overnight maybe once a week. When I was using throw away ones, they went at the end of the explore everytime.


----------



## Faing (Nov 23, 2011)

its not the camera that taks good pictures it the peorson behind the lens and a lot to do with postproduction with the likes of paint shop pro or photshop.whatever you buy just get out there and blast loads of pics and maybe ever now and then you get one that gets compliments.good luck with whatever.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 24, 2011)

well myself like me me dear old morther (kathyms) love canon but a very good camera is a fuji film HS10 it has a lot of functions like a DSLR but with out a lens change and a good zoom it all depends on how much you love photography its all choices mate hope you get the one you want and enjoy...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 24, 2011)

alex76 said:


> well myself like me me dear old morther (kathyms) love canon but a very good camera is a fuji film HS10 it has a lot of functions like a DSLR but with out a lens change and a good zoom it all depends on how much you love photography its all choices mate hope you get the one you want and enjoy...



I was playing with the new version, the HS20, lastnight and that was fantastic!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> I was playing with the new version, the HS20, last night and that was fantastic!



Using the HS10 myself, but wished I'd waited a bit longer for the 20. Had a play too, and it's a fair improvement in low light.

Problem is, I've now convinced myself I need something I can shove better glass on, albeit for places that offer less danger of hurting the investment. Cameras are simply a quick way to empty your bank account.


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Problem is, I've now convinced myself I need something I can shove better glass on, albeit for places that offer less danger of hurting the investment. Cameras are simply a quick way to empty your bank account.



I'm still trying to scrape together enough pennies for a wide angle lense


----------



## Alansworld (Nov 24, 2011)

Sony NEX-5N, only hit the UK this month, got mine last Friday, with the 18-55 kit lens. There's a lot to learn about it, but the quality of the pictures is astounding. I sold my Canon 5D 6 months ago when I got out of weddings, but I think the pictures from the tiny NEX beats the Canon.

16 megapixels, and extremely good and effortless 1920x1080 hidef AVCHD video too, which Final Cut Pro X really likes. £529 from Amazon.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 24, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Cameras are simply a quick way to empty your bank account.



And a very quick way to fall out with your wife!


----------



## jools (Nov 24, 2011)

My new Canon  EF 17-40 f4 L lens arrived today,,,,,,,,,, SWMBO said,,,"what's that"


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> And a very quick way to fall out with your wife!





jools said:


> My new Canon  EF 17-40 f4 L lens arrived today,,,,,,,,,, SWMBO said,,,"what's that"



Do I see a pattern forming ?


----------



## MD (Nov 24, 2011)

jools said:


> My new Canon  EF 17-40 f4 L lens arrived today,,,,,,,,,, SWMBO said,,,"what's that"



cracking lens 
its on my camera all the while these days


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

MD said:


> cracking lens
> its on my camera all the while these days



24-105 here. I keep looking at my other lenses and wondering why the hell I cart them around !
(Do switch to the 10-20 on occasion though)


----------



## krela (Nov 24, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> albeit for places that offer less danger of hurting the investment.



That's what camera insurance is for... I've trashed 2 cameras photographing places I shouldn't be (and one on a client shoot) and had them replaced all three times.  Cost me £7/month and cost them about £3500.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Oooh Camera insurance! Is it worth having? Could you not just claim on your usual household insurance? :-S


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 25, 2011)

Depends if you just have basic cover, or pay extra for acts of stupidity.

Most household insurances have you pay an excess though. Which can sometimes be more than the cost of taking out separate insurance for a well loved item. 

As with all insurance, you need to weigh up cost v risk. And in this caper, risk can often be a dominating factor. Your average Mr Bloggs doesn't usually climb walls/crawl through small holes/rip backpacks open on sharp objects etc, etc. whilst carrying upwards of £500 worth of kit.


----------



## green giant (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, glad the subject of insurance has cropped up, I've been looking into getting some lately, does anyone have any good recommendations? So far I've only had a quote from protectmybubble for a rough idea of what I'm looking at paying.
Thanks

Canon 600D with the standard 18-55mm kit lens, plus a few other accessories if that helps.


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2011)

green giant said:


> Ah, glad the subject of insurance has cropped up, I've been looking into getting some lately, does anyone have any good recommendations? So far I've only had a quote from protectmybubble for a rough idea of what I'm looking at paying.
> Thanks
> 
> Canon 600D with the standard 18-55mm kit lens, plus a few other accessories if that helps.



I used photoguard. Like all insurance companies they can be a bit of a pain in the ass, but generally they're very good. 

http://www.photoguard.co.uk/


----------



## mookster (Nov 25, 2011)

This talk of insurance reminded me of what they said to us at RAL yesterday in the ISIS Facility - 'if you want to change a lense, please do so away from the edges of the gantries - just in case it falls off and a) breaks itself or b) falls onto/into and breaks a massively expensive piece of equipment'


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2011)

mookster said:


> This talk of insurance reminded me of what they said to us at RAL yesterday in the ISIS Facility - 'if you want to change a lense, please do so away from the edges of the gantries - just in case it falls off and a) breaks itself or b) falls onto/into and breaks a massively expensive piece of equipment'



Photoguard does public liability cover too, very handy for pro photoshoots with people/models/venues that might get damaged.


----------



## MD (Nov 25, 2011)

Photoguard
is very good i use it myself covers theft from me or my car 
accidental damage etc 
£80 per year


----------



## Munchh (Nov 25, 2011)

Insurance companies 'wriggle' at the least invitation, all policy's are only as good as their terms and conditions. 

Everything in my car including cameras is covered with no excess. So I guess that's where my camera will be if ever it gets stolen.  

I use a bridge btw, I find it the best compromise in most situations.


----------



## jools (Nov 25, 2011)

My first quality camera was a Pentax Spotmatic,, I bought it during a trip to Japan in 1971. Since then I've had many "good" cameras ,,,,,,,,, but never had any insurance

My cameras have never been dropped or bashed,,, they didn't get lost,, or nicked and never broke down 


Ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,apart from possibly being a bit 'anal' in the care of my stuff and the probability that one might think me a bit of a nerd,,,,,,

,,,,how much dosh have I saved by not having insurance since 1971?? 


You know the "extended warranty" we are offered by retailers every time we buy something over £10? Neither SWMBO or myself have ever bought the extra cover ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and nothing ever breaks down ,,, they just get old and dated and then replaced.


When we hear a "horror" story of lost, nicked or smashed things, we all get a bit paranoid about losing our beloved gadget and wonder how we could get through life without it,,,,,,

How many forum members have never needed insurance?? ,,, the silent masses perhaps?


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2011)

jools, you don't take risks and put the care of your gadgets first. That's fair enough... but maybe others don't think or feel the same way. I know of many, many people who have broken their camera equipment.


----------



## jools (Nov 25, 2011)

maybe they don't feel the same way,, or whatever,,, That's why I asked the question


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2011)

Some people are just plain clumsy, I'm on medication which makes me very uncoordinated and clumsy. I'm sure photoguard are gonna refuse to insure me soon lol. =/


----------



## MD (Nov 25, 2011)

i think once you have made a significant purchase of a camera and lens
its best to get it covered.
one of the main reasons being could you afford to go out and buy a new lens and body 
if it was stolen/ nicked etc 
i couldn't
look at the big picture £2000+ on a body and lens
and £80 is very little


----------



## jools (Nov 25, 2011)

You're right ,,,,,,,,,,,,, when I insure a car and deciding whether to 3rd. Party or fully comp?? ,,,I've always asked myself "can I afford to replace it"??


----------



## Ratters (Nov 27, 2011)

MD said:


> look at the big picture £2000+ on a body and lens
> and £80 is very little



top point ^^

from all my previous camera buying experience I'd say go in & try out the cameras, see what you like the look/feel of & then buy second hand from somewhere repuatable  certainly get more for your money - i started off with a used 450D in mid 2009 & i paid for that the same price that they sell for now used  you'll have to search about for them though because my 5D2 i bought new & a 50/1.4 & 85/1.8 i bought new as the used prices i was seeing were so high!!!

not really got any recent bridge camera knowledge but i'd imagine they are pretty good for the money they cost.


----------



## Goders (Nov 27, 2011)

ArtfulDodger said:


> Oooh Camera insurance! Is it worth having? Could you not just claim on your usual household insurance? :-S



I'm currently using aaduki for my camera insurance. They were cheaper for pro cover over photoguard, but I guess its a case of shopping around and getting the best deal. Liability and indemnity insurance was the clincher for me.


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 21, 2012)

Im using a 550D and am very happy with it, although I am only using the kit lens at the moment (18-55). I have been told that the photo quality can be further improved by changing the lens but as I am not a photography expert & I"m not sure what lens to consider.

Does anyone have any recommendations or advice for a lens for general & urbex photography for the 550D? I would appreciate any views from those with more knowledge than me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2012)

Depends on your budget. The Canon 18-135mm is a very versatile all round lens for £300 or so. If you have money to burn then a wide angle such as the Sigma 10-20mm or Tokina 11-16mm are where it's at for Urbex but both cost around £450.

The Canon 50mm f/1.8 is a great lens to play around with as well and a must have for only £90. It's a totally different style of photography.


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Krela, I thinks the Sigma or Tokina are worth considering as I believe the investment is worth it in the long run. if I can find one locally I'll try it before I buy to get an idea of performance. A few people have also suggested the 50mm f/1.8 and therefore it's on the list too. 

Now just to suggest to the wife what Santa might like to bring me.....


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2012)

The thing to remember about buying glass is that it is an investment. Unlike camera bodies they don't become obsolete, wear or break in the same way and can be sold on for good prices.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the tokina 11-16 f/2.8 its truly an urbex dream lens sharp as and if you stick it on 16mm and open it up to f.2.8 you can do some ok close up of objects with pretty blurred backgrounds too , altho obviously not as pronounced as a 50 mil , but its so versatile and pretty wide for most things


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 21, 2012)

krela said:


> The Canon 50mm f/1.8 is a great lens to play around with as well and a must have for only £90. It's a totally different style of photography.



I agree with this! I've been playing about with this lens for the last few days and it's a cracking little thing!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Oct 24, 2012)

ooohh my old thread revived! Not sure if I updated this but I did get a camera (ok santa got it), a canon 550d, 10months on i'm loving it but still trying to figure it all out :-D


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 25, 2012)

personally i started with a dslr sony a200 12mp, i didnt like it so sold it and bought a lil fuji compact 16mp, about 3 months later i bought a bridge 14mp, another fujifilm which was brilliant, but i wanted something i could adjust the focus manually and after trying every camera i could see in town i decided on a nikon d3100 14.2mp which is simple to use and many lenses and attachments can be bought for, so... my recommendation is the nikon d3100, cost me just under £500 with it fully covered for 5 years


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 25, 2012)

:L just seen the date of this post


----------

